# Asian Orchids, very terrarium friendly



## Imperial_Aquatics (Aug 27, 2009)

Just throwing this out there since I wandered into a jewel orchid thread this afternoon..........

Over the past year we have been importing a lot of plants for breeding stock, seeds and tissue culture. Mostly, I have have been tracking down hard to get asian orchids. 

Is this something you guys would be interested in hearing about as they become available?


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

I most definately would be.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

More obscure bulbophyllums!!!!!!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Agreed, more bulbophyllums you can't find.


----------



## Imperial_Aquatics (Aug 27, 2009)

Bulbophyllums... hmmm.....

not sure if these will impress or not, but how about the likes of:

Bulbophyllum virescens 'Red form'

Bulbophyllum nymphopolitanum

Bulbophyllum pustulatum

Bulbophyllum fritilariiflorum


Not sure on the rarity of these, (still getting used to the orchid trade), but they were among some of the pricier items I bought this past spring. 

Also got a bunch of the following genus (not a complete list by any means):

Aerides
Ascocentrum
Flickingeria
Gastrochilus
Liparis
Pecteilis
Renanthera
Rhynchostylis
Vanda (LOTS AND LOTS OF)

We have quite a few others not listed here as well. My prerequisite was hard to find, no common species. Nothing really available yet, but there will be over the next couple of months. All pretty young plants though.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

As cool as vandas are thy are such a pain to grow and get too big for most people. I would be interested in seeing more viv friendly orchids come into the US.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Papua New Guinea is probably to far away to be considered Asian...but if you can get some Dendrobium parvulum, and offer it at an affordable price that would be awesome. 

Here is a post I made about it...I'm desperate to get this thing, but I just can't afford it.




Dendro Dave said:


> Here is another one I think I left off the list but have only found one supplier who grows it and was way more then I could afford. Andy's orchids didn't have it ;(
> 
> dendrobium delicatulum or Dendrobium parvulum (its called either)
> And it should look like this... (careful, I found 1 or 2 listings under 1 or both of these names that weren't actually this blue flowering type)
> ...


----------



## Imperial_Aquatics (Aug 27, 2009)

Dendro Dave said:


> Papua New Guinea is probably to far away to be considered Asian...but if you can get some Dendrobium parvulum, and offer it at an affordable price that would be awesome.



I could revise and say south pacific area 


I'll look for that one, I definitely like it. Sorry to say if they are selling divisions for 150.00, this isn't going to be found cheaply.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Imperial_Aquatics said:


> I could revise and say south pacific area
> 
> 
> I'll look for that one, I definitely like it. Sorry to say if they are selling divisions for 150.00, this isn't going to be found cheaply.


Never know. I've pulled off some pretty amazing imports for pennies....


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Frogtofall said:


> Never know. I've pulled off some pretty amazing imports for pennies....


Uh ya Antone...didn't we have a deal here...You were going to buy that and hook me up?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Imperial_Aquatics said:


> I could revise and say south pacific area
> 
> 
> I'll look for that one, I definitely like it. Sorry to say if they are selling divisions for 150.00, this isn't going to be found cheaply.


JL orchids is the only one I found who had it, and they offered me a division for 150 but that was to much...you or anyone is welcome to take them up on that offer. Feel free to hook me up with a finders fee of a cheap division 

Seriously though I'd pay $50 for this orchid...thats about the most I'm willing to pay for any 1 plant. One division let it grow a lil, start some more and you can make your money back in 3 sales at 50 a pop...pretty much all profit from there on. If I had the extra cash to spend I'd buy it, hope it grew and sell divisions to make the money back...but I can't spend a 150 on any one thing except rent or bills at this time ;(


----------



## orchidlady (Oct 7, 2009)

I wonder what size they consider a division? $150 is pretty pricey but depends on the size - I've been growing orchids for 10+ years and (even after reading the 'Orchid Thief') always believed there was no such thing as a blue orchid nor a truly black orchid (black as in a black Tacca) I wonder how true the color in that photo is to reality? I'm saving that pic for future reference - it's beautiful.


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

^^^When you say Bulbophyllum you mean this^^^


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

orchidlady said:


> I wonder what size they consider a division? $150 is pretty pricey but depends on the size - I've been growing orchids for 10+ years and (even after reading the 'Orchid Thief') always believed there was no such thing as a blue orchid nor a truly black orchid (black as in a black Tacca) I wonder how true the color in that photo is to reality? I'm saving that pic for future reference - it's beautiful.


Its difficult to find good pictures since most of what comes up on a google image search is the wrong plant but here are a few more pics...

















There is also Cleisocentron merrillianum. I have a source for this and hope to be able to order soon.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

The one thing about D. delicatulum is that it does come in various colors. Unfortunately, the real blue clones in the hobby are fewer in number and quite scarce. More frequently (at least in the last decade or two) you would come across the white cleistogamous ones (self pollinating, so the flowers wouldn't stay open for long). If I remember correctly, these came out as flasks from Equatorial Plant Company in the UK. It is probably why the blue clone 'Eichenfels' (and I heard there is at least 1 other blue clone in the U.S.) are so expensive. Added is the fact that since these plants are so tiny, it takes some time to produce a division for sale. Anyway, just a heads up, as cheaper pieces of this species MIGHT not be what you were hoping for.

Apologies to the OP if this is taking things off-topic. Like the others, I would like to see bulbophyllums too.

Nicholas, those are bulbophyllums. B. echinolabium, the hybrid B. Jersey, and B. burfordiense.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

There are quite a few Bulbos available in Asia I have NEVER seen available here. tissue culture or flask imports seems to be the only way to get them in


----------



## Imperial_Aquatics (Aug 27, 2009)

frogparty said:


> There are quite a few Bulbos available in Asia I have NEVER seen available here. tissue culture or flask imports seems to be the only way to get them in


yup.

that is how I got Dendrophyllax Lindenii. Imported flasks.


----------

